# DC Metro/Silver Spring MD game: Players wanted.



## runescience (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi. We live in Silver Spring and looking for another regular player or 2.

Our ages range from 25 to me in my mid 40s. My wife makes dinner, and
we can give you a lift from the train statiion. We play DND 3.5, Starwars, Fantasy 
Hero and some others.

I am recruiting for my dnd 3.5 game Tues or Wed nights. We currently play
tues but could move to wed nights if your schedule requires it.
Interested?

Being a reliable players is really important.

The world is a home brew that is very colorful, and well thought out. I encourage players to take hold of the game and pull it in their direction. I have been runing this game on and off since 1983. Yeah Im an older dm. 

I also welcome NEWBIES. I find that some newer players play better than the older ones. 

Email me back at Runescience@yahoo.com


----------

